# Has anyone used this jig for sharpening



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/lie-nielsen/AngleSettingJig.pdf
seen this on their site and it seems like a good idea for using the type honing jig shown. That's the one I have already and was thinking about getting the Mark ll, but if this would work out for now it'll be better because I also have to get some stones.
just wondering if anyone has used something like this?
Thanks,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Love that board setup. I use something similar, consisting of a single 1x and block in the middle; one end is 30 degrees, the other is 25 as I recall.


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

From what I've learned in turning tools, consistancy is the key. It just seems like this would work for getting a consistant setting every time. One day maybe I'll get the Mark ll, nice jig but money need be spent elswhere right now.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I've used one for years.
Have 3 different set ups, one for each honing guide.
Simple to make and it doesn't cost an additional $50.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I've got a setup like Smitty's and it works well with an inexpensive Eclipse style jig like the one shown in that link.


----------

